# How many snowblowers will you use same day.



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't be the only one that pulls out multiple blowers on the same day to clear snow. My wife thinks it's weird, I currently own 6 blowers so ya. I think it's normal to pull a few of them to tackle the snow removal. 

These are the three I used today, Toro 5/24, Snapper 7/24 and Frankensteins maiden run.

So this is the question, how many blowers have you pulled out in one day and used.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

we only had one storm this year so far, and I had a boatload of blowers that are for sale and I wanted to try, so I used 6 last storm. I sold two of them, and tomorrow, even though it will be a light snow, I'll try out quite a few more., If I didn't have the inventory to test, I probably would only use one at a time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sometimes I use two, i'll use the hrt521 to clear the heavy snow then run the 2450E to clean down to the pavement


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Usually only 1. Depends on the snow which one I use.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

2.One at my shop and one at home.Plus a shovel or 2


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

depending on snowfall, i use at least two, the ss on the deck and i try to alternate the snotek and the sno thro. if its a good storm, i do use all three. still need more time to put the gravely dog eater into the lineup for a try.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I just use the one and only I have.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> we only had one storm this year so far, and I had a boatload of blowers that are for sale and I wanted to try, so I used 6 last storm. I sold two of them, and tomorrow, even though it will be a light snow, I'll try out quite a few more., If I didn't have the inventory to test, I probably would only use one at a time.


I'm in the same situation as Cranman, buy used and sell them so I have several. I would use one but I also have neighbors so I use a bigger and wider one, but then again I feel things should get used so rotating is a good idea.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

- 1991 to 2015: 1
- Currently: 2

I love having a backup.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, this year is has been zero.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Usually I just use one, but if I need to (e.g. deep, slushy EOD courtesy of the city), then I will bring out both. I've been using the Ariens to cut dog paths in the back yard lately since we have had no new snow for a couple weeks. The Toro is good for clearing off 3-5 inch falls on the driveway (faster than a shovel).


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I could have gotten away with only the single stage this season. We've had so little 


I'll run only the single stage if I can get away with it. If I'm battling real snow and blowing wind, then I'm going to need something more substantial.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Usually 1 unless I have a problem or want to test more than one thing. I can go as long as 3.5 hours and will sometimes swap rather than refuel.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of the time I have a helper, so I use 2.
If alone I use only one, but if I need to test I'll use as many as I need to.
If I had more than 2 that are keepers I'd for sure rotate them, to make sure they always are ready to go......


----------



## Howard Nauss (Jan 31, 2017)

You gotta tell her, some are better than others - "depending on the type and amount of snow". You don't drag out the "beast" - when you just get a dusting, nor, do you try to use a little lightweight for 12-24" snowfall. Been waiting ti fire up something (S. central PA), but been a crappy winter so far! - Howard


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Howard Nauss said:


> You gotta tell her, some are better than others - "depending on the type and amount of snow". You don't drag out the "beast" - when you just get a dusting, nor, do you try to use a little lightweight for 12-24" snowfall. Been waiting ti fire up something (S. central PA), but been a crappy winter so far! - Howard


You must live pretty close to me, Howard. I'm almost on the MD. border. Actually I am loving this winter. Not a big fan of blowing snow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have two runners, but I only use one at a time.

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

micah68kj... I am a fan of the same team you are. 

I can not see why anyone would need more than one sno thro to take care of their property. I use one and only one because... one is enough to take care of. 



micah68kj said:


> You must live pretty close to me, Howard. I'm almost on the MD. border. Actually I am loving this winter. Not a big fan of blowing snow.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I have three,I used the Stihl backpack blower three times this year and the Ariens once :yahoo:


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

This is the first winter where I have two machines, and have alternated between the two several times (but only one machine on any given day).


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I usually use 3 of my machines to clean up a storm. 

The Honda 928 for the bulk of the snow, then my 21" mtd single stage to clean down to the pavement. Followed by my 16" powerlite to do my deck, front walkway, and stairs.

I've used my redmax ebz8500 a couple times this year too.

My wife likes using the single stage too, by the time I got home from work she had already cleaned the 3 inches we got during the day.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> My wife likes using the single stage too, by the time I got home from work she had already cleaned the 3 inches we got during the day.




^^^ NICE !!! :3tens:


(My wife'll run the single stage but is afraid of the bigger equipment. My son will run it all, without any fear ! )


----------



## Chrysler 340 (Oct 10, 2015)

I normally use my primary snowthrower, if I need to refuel it's easier to put the backup in action. It's nice to rotate and give both of them a workout.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> ...My wife'll run the single stage but is afraid of the bigger equipment. My son will run it all, without any fear ! )





drmerdp said:


> ...My wife likes using the single stage too, by the time I got home from work she had already cleaned the 3 inches we got during the day.



My wife will use our older 8hp but does not like using the 13, even though the newer one is quite easy to operate, and much easier to turn and move. She only uses the pull start on the 828 too.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Usually run 2, the 2stage for the driveway and a murray 21 inch ss for the path to my wood shed. If I have some repairs to test, then it's more.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems like everyone on this Forum answering this question has more than one snowblower. Is that a requirement to be a member? What level member does having 2 or more snowblowers put you at?

I have snowblowers that I've acquired this year to fix, service, and sell and NO SNOW this year other than one 5 incher which I used two of my machine, one I've had for 15 yrs, Ariens ST522, and the other I acquired last summer for $50, a real John Deere 1032.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

yeah, just like the song, it takes two, loll


I hear you on that no snow J, I got the little ss because some predicted to be a snowy winter, started off crazy before 2017 and then nothing, we get more ice storms and even rain, February seems to be mild with occasional 5 inches here n there. Meh, better be prepared than being stuck with a shovel. But I'm also stuck with blowers for sale and no buyers, well, nobody serious anyways. The retailers are also stuck with them but they offer rebates and payment plans with 0% interest, hard competition.


I'm changing seasons already, got a couple mowers to prep up for spring, hehe.


Good luck with the blowers.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Seems like everyone on this Forum answering this question has more than one snowblower. Is that a requirement to be a member?



Well of course! no one told you?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The good thing about having inventory is that I don't have to search for fixerupers next year...I probably will though. Lawn tractors are more reliable sellers.....the grass always grows, and the phone rings in May....Stops pretty much mid July, unless someone cooks their engine. I wouldn't want to depend on just having one blower...S**t always breaks just when you need it...no matter how well you maintain it...though maintenance and knowing machinery certainly lessen breakdowns. My main machine is a Ariens St 8-24 with a Greyhound Honda clone from HF a dozen years ago. I have been using HF clones forever on cranberry equipment. I have an old Hans Eclipse 5 hp that is in the garage and gets started but never used ( because the Ariens never fails me) Also an Allis Chalmers Tracker 7 that is like new from the early seventies that belonged to my father in law who passed away in 78...again, ready to go, but never used. Just picked up last year a couple of nice Montgomery Ward's made by Gilson...one I dismantled and completely restored, a Unitrol, and one is in nice original patina...a Foote tranny. That doesn't count the 924 series 8 hp 32 in Ariens I'm cleaning up and keeping for myself or the twenty blowers I've redone this and last year that are for sale. Even if New England gets hammered with snow in the next few weeks, I'll be testing out the for sale blowers...I hate to sell one and not have tried it out.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use a 2nd one only because I need to clear the snow off the shallow roofs of some garages and sheds on my farm, and an electric Toro 1800 is light enough to carry up on a ladder to perform those roof tasks.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Depends on how much snow and the overall water content in the snow.
1) 6" or less of light fluffy snow = HS621 Single Stage only.
2) 6" or more heavy wet slushy snow = HS928 2-stage and HS621 Single Stage
3) 8" or more any snow type = HS928 2-stage, HS621 Single Stage, and Toro 1800 for the deck.
4) 12" or more any snow type = HS928 2-stage, HS621 Single Stage, HS520 Singe Stage (wife's machine :wink and Toro 1800 for the deck.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*OK Private, listen up...*



JLawrence08648 said:


> Seems like everyone on this Forum answering this question has more than one snowblower. Is that a requirement to be a member? What level member does having 2 or more snowblowers put you at?
> 
> you don't need more than one snowblower to join the forum but many of the members have multiple machines. I have seen members with 10 or more, some fairly ratty looking but usable, some waiting to be restored to their previous glory, some 10, 15, 20 years old that have never been restored, have been used every winter and still look like the day they rolled out of the dealership. The owners of the restored and the like new machines would be at the level of full bird Colonel to General if this were the Army in my humble opinion. the rest of us fall somewhere between Private and Sargent Major depending on the number of machines we own, their condition and the consensus of opinion of the members. the officer corps from butter bar (2nd Lieutenant) to light bird (Lieutenant Colonel) would be the guys who own their own business and deal in snowblowers or those who buy and sell them on the side. Some of these guys will attain the rank of General thru their extensive knowledge and ability to "repair" members machine thru the forum. having the ability to work on your own machine regardless of the complexity of the repair ranks you higher than the guy who just knows enough to use gas stabilizer, change his own oil and do general preventative maintenance.
> all of this open to interpretation so have at guys!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

my future ex-wife made this meme one time and posted it to facebook.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

It depends on what is in the garage at any given moment. I've caught the small engine. I don't think I've used the same machine for clearing more than one once. I've acquired and got rid of many machines. I'm still searching for the ultimate holy grain snowblower to keep. 
Gar that Frankenstein looks sweet. Is there a thread on it? I'm working on a Tecumseh powered on now. I switched the wheels though. Those turf tires sucked.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I've only used two but only owned the house going on 3 yrs now LOL But was originally planning to sell my little Snapper 6/22 after I get my Ariens 1027LE finished but that snapper works so well and has been dead on reliable I now think I will keep it just as a backup and it's smaller footprint tucks away in the corner. I also have a craftsman 3.8hp Tec powered single stage that works well for lighter snow I usually use just to clear the sidewalk when it's light (Get fined if we don't clear side walks here) so I plan to be a 3 snow blower household next winter... Well 3 I plan to keep. Have 6 ATM though.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I use 2 blowers. For light fluffy dustings, I use my Ryobi leaf blower. Otherwise, I run my Ariens ST1332LE.


----------



## Cooper951 (Feb 13, 2017)

We have been using an old snow blower for over 5 years, and last week I've finally bought a new one, cause our first machine become too slow and noisy. 
I have read a lot of reviews before purchase and decided to choose Snow Joe Ultra SJ621.
https://www.bestadvisor.com/electric-snow-blower
And you know, I really enjoy it. It is light, easy to use and not expensive. I think we will use in a pair with our first snow blower.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

It's amazing what people will practically give away because it won't run. I fix them and usually give them away to someone that's needs them. I use 3 regularly, the Pro28 for the big stuff, and he toro 2450 for cleanup. Then the little toro electric for the deck. My wife thinks I'm insane. Just yesterday I get up and tell her, I'll be back, going to get a broken snowblower.... she was like, dear god, why? I say because it needs to be rescued from its incompetent owner. 😊

My best find yet, 3 year old toro 621QZE. $100 not running.... had it running in 1/2 hour, needed new fuel and primer lines.


----------



## maxy1 (Nov 15, 2016)

If under 7 inches, I use my hemi predator Toro 521 and if it is over 7 inches I used my repowered 10hp 826 John Deere. The Toro is a 1984 and the John Deere is a 1982. I live in Northwest Iowa


----------

